# Cats With Wings!?



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

Look at this, a cat with wings. 
Or rather, two cats with wings.
Evelution? Mutation? Genetic experimentation?
Will my cat grow wings? 
Maybe it's a pokemon!!! XD Lol. (sorry)

Pictures1

Pictures2

I think it's pretty cute, but it's an interesting and puzzeling growth, and if this gene continues through lines of we may have some interesting cats. 
What do you think?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha, I Stumbled this a couple of times :3

I would say "so many LOLcats must have been made", but I can't think of any captions. xD


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 4, 2009)

wow... it's cute D:


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 4, 2009)

I want the first one :P


----------



## spaekle (Jun 4, 2009)

There's been reports of "winged cats" before, but in most cases they turned out to be cats with really bad matted fur. My cat gets clumps like that all the time.

For this, it probably is some kind of mutation/deformation. I doubt the cat can actually fly with them. They're saying that one cat is male, and it's a calico. Calico cats are pretty much always female, so if this cat is actually male then there has to be something funky up.


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 4, 2009)

These are both pretty kitties  :3


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 4, 2009)

In the second link, the third picture is of a different cat. It has a black spot over its eye, while the first two pictures has a cat with no black spot over the eye.

The first one might be possible. It's cute.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

The calico thing is technally another genetic mutation, i read something about it a while ago. 

And about thirty seconds after i posted this i noticed the other cat.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 4, 2009)

Heh, when I saw the title of the thread I thought it would be some ridiculous thing, but this is pretty fascinating. Whether they figure it out or not, I bet some greedy person might attempt to start breeding cats that have wings. Who knows, it might end up as the new style of pet! I wonder what the cat's parents were like...


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 4, 2009)

Winged cats?

I think we should have stopped at glowing monkeys.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 4, 2009)

If they learn how to fly with them cats will be even more assholish than they already are.
But we will accept them because we as humans love little kitties ;w;


----------



## Autumn (Jun 4, 2009)

The cats are cute, but I don't buy the idea that they've got wings per se.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 4, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> Winged cats?
> 
> I think we should have stopped at glowing monkeys.


http://xkcd.com/419/


----------



## turbler (Jun 4, 2009)

maybe if they bred the cats with the largest wings (like they did wit the smallest and tamest wolfs to get dogs) then in a bunch of generations we will have flying cats


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 4, 2009)

Ermm, they'd need hollow bones for that to work.

Cute, but the first one looks more like it has giant ears on its back.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

I doubt that they would ever be able to fly, even if they were bred to have large wings, but think on this, what if they got large enough wings that they could glide? It's and interedting thing to think on, although it's very unlikely. 

I just want to know more about the "genetic mutation" It seems like they're real wings, i read a couple of articles with a few words from scientists, and that the wings seem to have bones. Of course, i'm a bit of a freak about genetic mutations and gene splicing, sooo...


----------



## Erif (Jun 4, 2009)

Man, first glow-in-the-dark green monkeys, and now cute little kitties with wings?

MOOOOMMMMMMMYYYYYYY!


----------



## Espeon (Jun 4, 2009)

Cats with wings aren't really cats in my opinion. Everyone's like "aww they're so cute" but it just isn't what I know a cat to be. I can't explain it exactly but I don't like these 'winged' cats.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jun 4, 2009)

Avielines? Avion+Feline? :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Actually if you shaved them they'd probably just look like big flaps of skin and that's not cute, that's not cute at all.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 4, 2009)

Espeon said:


> Cats with wings aren't really cats in my opinion.


...they're cats though. 

cats with genetic mutations. but still cats.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 4, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Actually if you shaved them they'd probably just look like big flaps of skin and that's not cute, that's not cute at all.


The same's probably true of the rest of the cat. The fluff is the essence of the cuteness =3
Like whatever kind of cat it is Rachel had in that one episode of _Friends_, that looks so much like it wants to eat your soul. It is the anti-cute.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 4, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> For this, it probably is some kind of mutation/deformation. I doubt the cat can actually fly with them. They're saying that one cat is male, and it's a calico. Calico cats are pretty much always female, so if this cat is actually male then there has to be something funky up.





Charizard Morph said:


> The calico thing is technally another genetic mutation, i read something about it a while ago.
> 
> And about thirty seconds after i posted this i noticed the other cat.


Actually, in order for a male calico to occur, the cat needs to have XXY genes, because the calico gene only becomes visible in the presence of two X chromosomes. This basically means he'll be infertile, and I can't remember if it causes any other problems. Which means he won't have any winged cat babies. 'Daw ;-;


----------



## Claudster (Jun 5, 2009)

the first just looks like it has an extra set of ears on its back.
The second one.. I'm not so sure.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 6, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> ...they're cats though.
> 
> cats with genetic mutations. but still cats.


Well I mean, if all cats were to suddenly mutate like this.
I dunno, I just like cats how they are.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 6, 2009)

well i don't think every cat in the world will become like that, so.

i do see what you're saying though.


----------

